# What is your favorite kitchen tool..pan...appliance?



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2004)

My Bread Machine is my favorite. I use it to make pizza dough.


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 30, 2004)

Its this scrapper that I got. The Galloping Gourmet got me hooked on it. Very versatile.


----------



## MJ (Jul 31, 2004)

Mine is a food vac 1200. I suck alot of things like cheese and meat. I am very glad to have my set of Global knives. And my tunes.
 For my pizza dough I do it the old fashioned way, by hand :roll:


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey.......thats the Manly way to make pizza. Good for you :!:


----------



## kyles (Aug 1, 2004)

I cannot live without my Mason and Cash china bowls. My big one is a replica of the ones owned by by mum and my grandmother, and cakes and bread taste better made in it, which is purely psychological, but there you have it!

I also can't live without my electric hand held beaters. And thinking about it, the computer has probably become part of my kitchen equipment. How often do I jump on net if I have a query or need a recipe!


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another vote for the Foodsaver. I vacuum pack everything. I think every kitchen should have one.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2004)

I love my Food Saver also.  And I have to agree with Kyles.  Whenever I want a new recipe, instead of always running to my cookbooks like I used to, I usually run to the computer now!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2004)

Jermosh said:
			
		

> Its this scrapper that I got. The Galloping Gourmet got me hooked on it. Very versatile.



Scrapper? :?:


----------



## MJ (Aug 1, 2004)

Scrapper? Must be a little fighting man in the kitchen to defend you. You live in a wicked nieghborhood dude :P  
 Or maybe you meant scraper, one of those flat flexable disc type gadgets to scrape the bottom of bowls?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> Scrapper? Must be a little fighting man in the kitchen to defend you. You live in a wicked nieghborhood dude :P
> Or maybe you meant scraper, one of those flat flexable disc type gadgets to scrape the bottom of bowls?



Yep! I need a scrapper to protect me in Detroit.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2004)

Be nice Bangbang!  You can ask my husband--I spend half the time at my computer choking, turning purple, and yelling things like aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  All because of misspellings (including yours, my friend!!!) at various sites (including stuff written by professional writers), but I am nice and don't say anything, no matter how much it hurts my eyes!  LOL  And I have made my share of typos, etc. too (When I catch them, I always go back and correct them--obsessive compulsive!!).

It all started when I was a little girl.  I used to correct everyone (my family mainly!) all the time.  My dad always told me, "You should be a teacher when you grow up!"  (I am).

I guess God always gets us back.  What is my punishment for all of this correction and more-grammatically-correct-than-thou attitude?  Yep.  I married one of the worst spellers in the world!  LOL  Actually, to be serious for a split second, talking to people on the computer has helped me loosen up a lot in this area.    

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2004)

I know....my speeelin is bad. I always tell peeple that if ya can undistand whut is sed......then realax.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL

  Barbara


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 12, 2004)

Its one of these things







It is litterly my most used tool in the Kitchen both professional and domestic.


----------



## Russell (Aug 25, 2004)

*shot glass*

i have this really cool shot glass but it is like a measuring cup for tsp, tbsp, oz, and ml.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 25, 2004)

Most used?

Easy, either the bottle opener for the beer, or the pint glass it goes into....

 

John


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2004)

I like the way you think John


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi......


I would say my hands, followed by henkles knives and All Clad frypans.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2004)

My fire extinguisher!   (JUST KIDDING!!!!)

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (Aug 25, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> My fire extinguisher!   (JUST KIDDING!!!!)
> 
> Barbara


  
LOL


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 25, 2004)

Geez, where to start...

I have some All-Clad and Caphalon pans, which I dearly love.  I also have three Lodge brand Cast Iron skillets, which I baby.  I have some half-way decent knives, Chicago Cutlery, which is made by Dexter-Russel, probably one of the best domestic knife brands, IMHO.  I just bought an electric griddle this past winter, which comes in handy when I need to make a tall stack of pancakes for all the kids, or a mess of grilled cheese sandwiches.  I can use it to make a lot of other sandwiches, quesadillas, etc.  I also bought a countertop deep fryer, and let me tell you, my kids love my fried chicken!  I used to have an emersion blender (what Emeril calls his "Boat motor).  It developed a crack in the housing at the blending end, and there was no way to keep it sanitary, so I had to chuck it.  I desperately want a new one.  I have a KitchenAid 5 qt stand mixer, which I like to use.

I have a lot of "gadgets" that I don't really use that much.  When I moved to MI, I got rid of A LOT of my "gadgets", but still have quite a few.

Now, for work, I have a set of German knives that I baby.  They serve me well.  I have some other tools, like measuring spoons, meat tenderizer, and some Garde Manger tools that I sometimes use, but mostly, my French knife, paring knife, serrated bread knife, steel, and my peeler are what gets used a lot.


----------



## cafeandy (Aug 26, 2004)

my jenn-air cooktop...and then secondly my knife drawer


----------



## wiseguy21690 (Aug 26, 2004)

Definetly my knives. I use them so many times a day, I couldn't live without them.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

My bread machine, my 9x9 stonewear casserole dish, egg seperater(I hate sperating eggs by hand, YUCK), & my kids(not really gadgets, but a big help & lots of fun in the kitchen).


----------



## Pazzo (Aug 27, 2004)

Two things:

Henkels knives and a knife that was made for me by a man I met while travelling in Japan.

And espresso machine, which I brought with me from Italy. That and dozens of bags of Kimbo.


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2004)

I just got a bench scraper. its really nice


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 2, 2004)

My Hobart N-50 mixer,  Sabatier carbon steel knives, Le Creuset cookware, Robot Coupe RN food processor, butcher block table, and my marble pastry counter are my favorite.

I sacrificed big time to buy them, and I cherish every piece [even though I bought most of it used].


----------



## momcooks (Sep 4, 2004)

Foodsaver and then trash compactor!


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2004)

my george forman grill. i love that damn thing.
oh and the garbage disposal... now if only the
stupid dishwasher worked...


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

a pair of long chopsticks - use it for everything from cooking pancakes to beating eggs to mixing together a cake mix to cooking pasta


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 5, 2004)

My favorite tool is my brain, though somtimes the blasted thing just own't work right  .  After that, I love my cast-iron, and mostly, my Croma, Porsche designed 10" chef's knife.  Then, my SS pots.

My favorite item period is my wife who I have to go ustairs and see as it's 2:00 a.m. and I've got to get up in the morning for church.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## runninduo (Sep 6, 2004)

My kitchenaid mixer.  I belong to a "mommy" site where all the women met when we were pregnant with our almost three year olds.  the site is still together and just this morning, one of the moms asked me about kitchenaid stand mixers (i'm the resident baking fanatic).

I also have one of those scraper things which i love.  also works really well for slicing mandelbred.....since it needs to be sliced while still warm.  great for cutting things like brownies b/c you can make the cuts relatively straight.

LOL.

Great thread!

Laur


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

Thought choclatechef sounded familiar ... HI leolady!!!

I would have to say the same thing I said before in another place - my knives. I, too, have 20-yearold Chicago Cutlery - not the most expensive but I treat them right, keep them sharp, and they do the job without cutting me.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 8, 2004)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Thought choclatechef sounded familiar ... HI leolady!!!
> 
> I would have to say the same thing I said before in another place - my knives. I, too, have 20-yearold Chicago Cutlery - not the most expensive but I treat them right, keep them sharp, and they do the job without cutting me.




Hi Michael!  Glad you "recognized" me!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 8, 2004)

my Kitchenaid K5-A mixer (Hobart made them back then) purchased used in '77 from a local bakery that went belly up plus the *all metal* attachments I acquired for it over the years (the plastic ones just don't hold up).


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 8, 2004)

My "garbage bowl" trademark Rachel Ray from the Food Network.  It really does save time and cut down on the mess.

Otherwise, these bar mop towels for Linens n' Things.  http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1362678


----------



## Claire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hubby and I agree, a great French knife is the most important.  You have to understand that we've moved often, and sold or given away our kitchen many times over.  But you can fix anything with a great knife, even if your pans are loaners or el cheapos.  I also cook at freind and family houses, and always regret not bringing my own knife.  There are a lot of things you can manage with, but a good knife cannot be beat.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 23, 2005)

Better late than never... 


My 10" chef and 3" utility knifes.  And my Frigidaire 36" glasstop range.  Toss in my nylon tipped spring tongs (to keep my nonstick pans nice) and I hardly need anything else.


----------



## MrCoffee (Apr 24, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> My Hobart N-50 mixer, Sabatier carbon steel knives, Le Creuset cookware, Robot Coupe RN food processor, butcher block table, and my marble pastry counter are my favorite.
> 
> I sacrificed big time to buy them, and I cherish every piece [even though I bought most of it used].


 
Gosh, a Robot Coupe RN food processor. Yup, it looks like I need to replace a cuisinart with one of those. As for my favorite gadget/appliance? My Berkel 10 quart mixer, of course. With that machine, I can beat as little as two egg whites (and that's a smaller amount than a Sunbeam Mixmaster can do!). Or, I can make 4 full-sized loaves of french bread if I please (yes, 14 cups of flour!). It has never hesitated when making cookies, nor has it never winced at a stiff pizza dough. It just keeps going, and going, and going.... 

And using it? Man, It's the most perfect size tool I could find for myself. It's, it's, like "home" to me... It's sort of like... Well, it's like it grew into an apendage, or a third arm if you would. If I want to stir something up, it's there. If I want to beat a couple sticks of butter over my frustrations, it's there. If I am starving for copious quantities of sweet rolls, it's there! It's, it's, it's... Oh, I'm just nuts over that thing.  

MrCoffee


----------



## Otter (Apr 24, 2005)

I give my KA mini-chopper a workout all year 'round. My bread machine gets a lot of work the half of the year that isn't fishing season. During fishing season, it becomes more of a rainy day thing.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 24, 2005)

MrCoffee said:
			
		

> Gosh, a Robot Coupe RN food processor. Yup, it looks like I need to replace a cuisinart with one of those. MrCoffee


 
Yep, you do need a Robot Coupe!    

And after you get one, you need to get a Vita mix Blender!

I forgot it when I originally posted on this thread.  I have a Vita mix 4000 commercial.   

I love it.


----------



## kyles (Apr 24, 2005)

I have to say, it's my George Foreman grill. I bought it on a whim, and in the six weeks since I have had it, have used it 5 days out of 7. I love it!!!! I also love my blender, but don't use it enough.


----------



## MrCoffee (Apr 24, 2005)

The Vita-Mix and the Robot-Coup will be mine, one of these days.  Oh, and I'll need a Cadco convection oven too....

MrCoffee


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 24, 2005)

What is so special about Cadco convection ovens Mr C.?

Do I need to put it on my wish list?


----------



## MrCoffee (Apr 25, 2005)

A Cadco convection is a small commercial unit that accepts half-sized sheet pans, usually two or three of them at one time. They hook up to a 120 volt outlet. They are similar to what you would see in a small cafe, except these have a door that opens like a standard oven and are probably about twice the size of a standard microwave. Of course, they are a convection oven and work by circulating the heat. If you have had fresh baked goods out of a convection oven like one of these at a restaurant or cafe, then you'll more easily understand their value. The baking results out of one of these small convection ovens is nearly perfect.

MrCoffee


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok.  I already have two Farberware convection ovens, and they can handle half size sheet pans.

I guess when they eventually wear out, I will look for a small commercial unit -- if I can use them without overwhelming the circuits in my kitchen.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't a Robot-Coup when robots revolt and take over the government of a country?  

Okay - I like my food processor, too.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 28, 2005)

All of my late mothers kitchen items I inherited.  I have many displayed throughout my kitchen and use most daily.  Its like having her all around me when I cook. 

Also, my Hobart Kitchen Aid......LOVE IT! My Yellow Descoware Dutch Oven with lid.......I'll be searching the flea markets this year for more of these pieces. And lastly my wood cutting board.


----------



## Run_Out (Apr 28, 2005)

Salad Spinner. They work great, remove all the water. Salad will stay fresh in the fridge for long time.


Later


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2005)

A fork. It gets the food to my mouth!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A fork. It gets the food to my mouth!



LMAO - good one!


----------



## HanArt (Apr 28, 2005)

OXO salad spinner and Microplane zester/graters.


----------



## janetGood (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a deep cast Iron Pan with a flat lid the lid is a pan also, I use both almost every day. And last year I bought the best set of Henckels knives,  I love the big chefs knife it stays sharp, the thinner knives don't hold their edge as well.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2005)

Me too on the Henkels chef knife Janet..I also, couldn't be without my zester/grater,  my hearth kit for my oven or my coffee pot 

kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 29, 2005)

My brain.  It interfaces my spirit and physical body to the rest of the physical universe, including my kitchen and favorite knife.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Erik (Apr 30, 2005)

Hmmm...my 2.00 omelet pan, silicone bakeware, cast iron skillet, my electric griddle, and my KA Mixer(Professional 6)


----------

